# Autopilot saves lives



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Check this near miss from a Model 3 owner's dashcam. Footage is at 1:35 if you want to skip the commentary. I've seen autopilot avoidance before, but nothing THIS fast. Must watch.






This shows you really just how good Tesla's autopilot and avoidance systems are. The Model 3, one of the safest cars on the road thanks to its high tech. Tesla engineers deserve major props.


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

I am skeptical that was done completely via AutoPilot/Avoidance systems. I thought AP wouldn't move you out of your current lane to avoid a collision?


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

KFORE said:


> I am skeptical that was done completely via AutoPilot/Avoidance systems. I thought AP wouldn't move you out of your current lane to avoid a collision?


Editing my response, based on the driver's comments, because it was raining the car seemed to have slipped. He took control when you saw the slip. So perhaps it moved further to the right due to the wet road.

And to clarify the avoidance system is on all Model 3 so this isn't the EAP. But he had autopilot enabled when this all happened. It's technically still Tesla's autopilot system that pretty much drove itself and avoided an accident.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KFORE said:


> I am skeptical that was done completely via AutoPilot/Avoidance systems. I thought AP wouldn't move you out of your current lane to avoid a collision?


I've heard it mentioned a few times that the Autopilot Safety systems will do so.
However, Tesla does NOT list this as one of its capabilities.
Well, it says "collision avoidance" in the first sentence, but then inexplicably does not list it as one of the four significant features.

Ref: https://www.tesla.com/autopilot, scroll to the bottom.

*Standard Safety Features*

These active safety technologies, including collision avoidance and automatic emergency braking, have begun rolling out through over-the-air update.

*Automatic Emergency Braking*
Designed to detect objects that the car may impact and applies the brakes accordingly

*Side Collision Warning*
Warns the driver of potential collisions with obstacles alongside the car

*Front Collision Warning*
Helps warn of impending collisions with slower moving or stationary cars

*Auto High Beams*
Adjusts high/low beams as required​


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

The initial second when the car swerved right, that is pretty consistent with what other people have seen from avoidance. But I do think the driver took control sooner than he's stating, and he's the one that oversteered into the right lane then corrected to the left. At least that's what it looks like.

Also the auto avoidance is under lane assist, although it isn't clearly stated what it'll do in this particular situation. But we've seen many dashcam videos of avoidance beeping and swerving right when a car cuts into the lane.

Page 77:

In addition to the warnings previously
described, Lane Assist may provide steering
interventions if Model 3 drifts into (or close to)
an adjacent lane in which an object, such as a
vehicle, is detected. In these situations, Model
3 automatically steers to a safer position in its
driving lane. This steering is applied only when
Model 3 is traveling between 30 and 85 mph
(48 and 140 km/h) on major roadways with
clearly visible lane markings. When Lane
Assist applies a steering intervention, the
touchscreen briefly displays a warning
message.

Warning: Steering interventions are
minimal and are not designed to move
Model 3 out of its driving lane. Do not rely
on steering interventions to avoid side
collisions.
==

This is another vid from a month ago (with sound), the behavior is pretty consistent, it swerves to the right to avoid collision. But I'm pretty sure both drivers took the car into the right lane on their own as a panic move.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I agree, the car moved itself a few feet to the right of the lane instead of the center. It's not hard to imagine that any driver would then react and further move over into the next lane and slow down while shouting several obscenities. 
The point here is that the car makes an initial reaction sooner than the human driver and increases the chance of avoiding an accident.
We've seen it a few times before. It's hard to test and quantify without detailed software logs, and more excitedly you know it will continue to get better.


----------

